# late season ice?



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have never really seen ice in feb(must have a short memory), but i see that we are going to be in for a change in weather pats from artic clippers to pacific moisture.. and they do have ice listed for about a 7-10 days away...just trying to get prepared...any of you guys seen much ice with the pacific moisture pattern in feburary?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

If its below 32f you can get ice. no matter where cold came from


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

BigDave12768;737289 said:


> If its below 32f you can get ice. no matter where cold came from


if it's above 32f you could still probably get ice if the ground was frozen...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;737289 said:


> If its below 32f you can get ice. no matter where cold came from


?????????

I think I know what you meant Jay

It seems the past several years htat we have gotten a good ice event in each month of Dec,Jan & Feb

So i am waiting for one in Feb


----------

